

A game made without coding - tlarkworthy
https://www.scirra.com/construct2/games/the-next-penelope
I was just amazing that a non code based environment could create such an amazing piece of work.
======
everyone
This looks cool. It looks like Unity. Though I'm really dubious about the game
logic being faster to implement without coding.

Unity has a very comprehensive animation system that you can program entirely
using the UI without code, with flow charts and so on. I never use it because
it is so slow and tedious to drag lots of boxes around and connect them and
fill them in rather than write one line of code with a simple equation. I feel
the same about Strumpys shader editor for example.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Its aimed at beginners. If you know the logic and design upfront, I think
coding is quicker. But this allows you to iterate ideas at a faster pace than
coding. Its not really a Unity competitor, its a totally novel way of doing
things. I think this game is the first proper polished game from the tool.

